# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  μέρος διαμονής κοκατίλ

## CreCkotiels

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου, χρόνια πολλά με το 2015 να μας φέρει  υγεία και αγάπη !
Στο θέμα αυτό θα σας ενημερώσω πώς σκέφτομαι το πρόγραμμα διαμονής του κοκατίλ μου .
Έχω ένα κλουβί , ζευγαρώστρα 60αρα (προσωρινή μέχρι να ετοιμάσω το άλλο), το οποίο έχω κλείσει με νάιλον αεροστεγός για το κρύο !
 





και σκεφτόμουν τις καλές μέρες να την έχω έξω στο μπαλκόνι , και κάθε βράδυ να την βάζω μέσα στο σπίτι να κοιμάται ! Φυσικά , τις βροχερές μέρες ο παπαγάλος θα είναι μ'εσα στο σπίτι! Το καλοκαίρι που έχει καλές βραδιές , η μικρή θα είναι στο μπαλκόνι μόνιμα ! Είναι καλά?
Θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα??
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρονο σας !!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλυτερα μην το αφηνεις βραδυ εξω το χειμωνα!!! Ας εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο... Καλυτερα μεσα!!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Με πρόλαβε ο Σεραφείμ, λογικα δε θα υπαρχει θεμα , αλλα καλού κακου επειδη δεν ξερεις τι θα προκύψει το βράδυ, και ποσο υπό θα πεσει η θερμοκρασία...Απ' την άλλη στην Κρήτη δεν έχετε και πολικές θερμοκρασίες αλλα κανα αλλο πουλι, κανα αγριο ζώο έτσι και ξεστρατίσει και βρει το πουλακι μονο στο κλουβί, μην εχεις προβλημα (δεν ξερω και αν μενεις σε περιοχή αστική ή όχι οποτε δεν μπορω να πω)

Εχε παντως το νου σου μη μασησει το νάιλον και καταπιει κανα κομματακι. Εγώ έραψα μερικα πανάκια στο μέγεθος του κλουβιου και το σκεπαζω μ' αυτά.

Εάν δεν υπαρχει θέμα "φασαρίας" καλο θα ήταν να το κοιμίζεις μέσα παντως. Στο νέο του κλουβάκι (που απ' οτι καταλαβα θα το εγκαταστήσεις μόνιμα) θα είναι πιο εύκολο να δεις τι θα κανεις.

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Καλυτερα μην το αφηνεις βραδυ εξω το χειμωνα!!! Ας εχεις το κεφαλι σου ησυχο... Καλυτερα μεσα!!!


το θέμα είναι ότι οι γονείς μου δεν μου το επιτρέπουν ... 
Δεν μένω μαζί τους, έχω δικό μου σπίτι...αλλά είναι όλα ένα προς ένα και δεν γουστάρουν να σπάσει κάτι , και δεν θέλουν φτερά κτλ(πού ούτε και εγώ θέλω φτερά κτλ. αλλά έχω το μουσαμαδάκι και το νάιλον )!! Υποφέέέέέρω.... χαχαχαχα
Υπάρχει και καλά θέμα να πεθάνει ή να αρρωστήσει ?
Δεν θέλω να μου πάθει κάτι αλλά δεν θέλω και να μου την διώξουν ...

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μάριε εμένα αυτό το <αεροστεγώς> δεν μου ακούγεται και τόσο καλό . Τα πουλάκια πρέπει να αερίζονται καλά,δεν έχουν ανάγκη ,αντέχουν το κρύο πάντα σε λογικά πλαίσια .
Εξάλλου μιλάμε για Κρήτη. Όλοι μου οι φίλοι έχουν χάσει πουλάκι στην πολύ ζέστη από κρύο ποτέ .
Σε κάθε περίπτωση εσύ κρίνεις. Εγώ αν θυμάσαι έχω των ΠΕΡΙ μέσα έξω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι.
Χρόνια πολλά .

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον... εγω ειχα την Εμιλυ ολοκληρο χειμωνα σε μερος που ειχε πολυ κρυο και υγρασια... Απο τα 2 κοκατιλ αυτη ηταν πιο αδυναμη μαλλον και αρρωστησε...
Οποτε ναι υπαρχει περιπωση!!! Εγω μεσα τα εχω και με τακτικο σκουπισμα δεν εχω ουτε σπορια ουτε πουπουλα!!! Που τα πουπουλα θα ειναι προβλημα μονο κατα την περιοδο πτεροροιας.
Το μονο προβλημα αν υπαρξει θα ειναι η πουδρα... αχ αυτη η πουδρα που εχει κανει ζημια σε πολλες μαμαδες!!! χαχαχαχα Την πουδρα δυσκολα εως αδυνατον την αποφευγης!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Βρασίδα την μικρή θα την κοιμίζω μέσα κάθε βράδυ !Μάλλον εννοείτε για το καλοκαίρι...
κ.Μανώλη είναι τώρα το χειμώνα "αεροστεγώς" για να μην κρυώνει η καημενούλα , αλλά το καλοκαίρι το μπροστά κομμάτι αν είδατε στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία ανοίγει (αλλά θα έχω καινούριο κλουβί)!!
Σεραφείμ , δεν με νοιάζει για το σκούπισμα ... καθημερινά βάζω ηλεκτρική (δύσκολο το νοικοκυριό...άντε να παντρευτώ...χαχαχαχα) , για την πούδρα θα το αντιμετωπίσω με ψυχραιμία,ελπίζω να μην με πειράξει με το άσθμα , αλλά θα είναι μέσα μόνο το βράδυ μάλλον άρα δεν θα έχω θέμα !!
Τελικά , μάλλον θα την έχω έξω την μέρα και το βράδυ στο σπίτι !
Τις βροχερές μέρες θα είναι μέσα!
Συμφωνείτε με το καινούριο σχέδιο? Αν κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος , πείτε το μην διστάσετε ακόμα το σκέφτομαι , δεν έχω αποφασίσει! :Ashamed0005:

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Επιμένω δεν χρειάζεται αεροστεγώς ,εκτός αν εννοείς προφύλαξη από τον αέρα αλλά και πάλι όχι αεροστεγώς .

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Επιμένω δεν χρειάζεται αεροστεγώς ,εκτός αν εννοείς προφύλαξη από τον αέρα αλλά και πάλι όχι αεροστεγώς .


είμαι υπερπροστατευτικός ... 
ναι ωραία θα το κανονίσω το θέμα, απλά φοβόμουν τον αέρα !
 :Happy:  :Happy0045: 
θα σας την συστήσω από τις επόμενες μέρες ... καλό βράδυ!!Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!

----------


## geo_ilion

εμενα με προβληματιζει η αλλαγη θερμοκρασιας απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη αυτο δηλαδη το μεσα εξω 
σημερα ας πουμε ολη μερα την εχεις εξω και εξω εχει περιπου στους 10 βαθμους και το βραδυ που θα το βαλεις μεσα εχει 18 βαθμους δεν ειναι μεγαλη η διαφορα των 8 βαθμων ε;

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Γιώργο ναι το σκέφτικα και εγώ ..οπότε έβαλα σήμερα το κλουβί άδειο έξω με ένα θερμόμετρο περιβάλλοντος μέσα για να δώ πόσο έχει ... 
Μίλησα με την κοπέλα που θα μου την δώσει και μου είπε πως χειμώνα , καλοκαίρι τα πουλιά είναι έξω απλά δεν τα χτυπάει ο αέρας ... το κρύο της Αθήνας για παράδειγμα που μένει η γυναίκα είναι μια χαρά,δεν της έχουν πάθει τίποτα!!!
Οπότε θα δώ τα σημερινά αποτελέσματα του θερμομέτρου και θα πράξω ανάλογα!!! :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Μην προβληματιζεσαι ούτε για τα σπόρια ούτε για την πούδρα και φυσικά ούτε για τα φτερά γιατί μόνο στην πτεροιρ'ια θα μαδήσει. 

Βέβαια αν δεν θέλουνε οι δικοί σου είναι θέμα....αντε να παντρευτείς όπως λες!!! :: 


Εγω επειδή όταν μου δώσανε τον Ξέρξη ήταν ήδη άρρωστος χάλια (τον είχανε έξω ακομα και με ψωφόκαιρο) δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ποτέ μα ποτέ να τα αφησω εξω...δεν πειράζει ας σκουπιζω....

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ο καιρός εδώ είναι βροχερός και κρύος ... ειχα βάλει το κλουβί στο μπαλκόνι με ενα θερμόμετρο μέσα σε αυτό και με το νάιλον η θερμοκρασία μεσα στο κλουβί είναι 14  και μέσα στο σπίτι 15 και ανάλογα αυξάνει αν ανάψω καλοριφέρ αλλά το βράδυ ποτε δεν τα εχω ανοιχτά! Είναι καλά? ?

----------


## kouklakis

Εγω τον χειμωνα τα εχω παντα μεσα σε σταθερη θερμοκρασια σε ξεχωριστο δωματιο γιατι γινετε χαμος απο τσιριγμα!
αχαχαχα
Αλλα πιστευω οτι χρειαζωνται θερμοκρασια ανω των 16 βαθμων

----------


## WhiteFace

Ο Πανος εχει δικιο τα κοκατιλ επειδη ειναι απο Αυστραλια δεν μπορουν να αντεξουν χαμηλες θερμοκρασιες , το ελαχιστο που μπορουν να δεχθουν ειναι 10 βαθμοι οποτε Μαριε μην το ρισκαρεις .Τωρα αυτο με τους γονεις σου ειναι το κυριως θεμα .....δεν ξερω αν τους πεισεις πως δεν θα υπαρξουν προβληματα και πως θα τα αναλαβεις αν υπαρξουν με τον καιρο ισως σε αφησουν.Αλλα ουτως η αλλος δεν θα ειναι για πολυ το κρυο , στην Ελλαδα ζουμε σε ενα μηνα δεν θα κανει το κρυο που κανει τωρα οποτε να τον εχεις προσωρινα μεσα και αν δεις οτι δεν σου δημιουργει θεμα νατο εχεις μονο εκει !!Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο σε βοηθησα ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα !!!!Ανυπομονουμε ολοι !!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τα κοκατίλ είναι πουλιά από μια θερμή χώρα αλλά με πολλές διασταυρώσεις και αλλαγές σε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι απαιτήσεις σε πολλές "συνήθειες-συνθήκες" δεν είναι ίδιες!Αυτό δέν σημαίνει ότι θα τα βγάλουμε και στην Ανταρκτική !!
Είναι πιο ανθεκτικά σε πολλά θέματα από τα άγρια , που και αυτά βιώνουν τον χειμώνα!
Τώρα η κοπέλα που μου τον έδωσε μου είπε ότι τα έχει έξω στο μπαλκόνι , χειμώνα καλοκαίρι, απλά μου τόνισε να μήν βρέχετε και να μήν την χτυπάει αέρας!
Τώρα στο θέμα για το σπίτι μέσα ο ένα εκ των δύο γονέων μου , η μητέρα μου ,συμφώνησε ... ο πατέρας μου θα δούμε!!! :Rolleye0012:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση? 
Θέλω στην μια ζευγαρώστρα που έχω για την Μόκκα να προσθέσω από αυτό τον μήνα και μετά ένα καινούριο ίδιο κλουβί (να γίνει μια μεγάλη κλούβα) ... , πώς θα το κάνω αυτό ενώ αυτή είναι μέσα? Θα πρέπει να την βάλω σε καινούριο κλουβί μέχρι να το φτιάξω??
Θα έχουμε πάλι θέμα με προσαρμογή??? :Ashamed0005:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Απλά βάλτη σε ένα μικρότερο μια μέρα που θα έχεις χρόνο, κατασκεύασε το και βάλτη πάλι στο ίδιο. Φρόντισε να έχεις όλα τα υλικά έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να μείνει μέρες σε άλλο κλουβί!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

Οπως σου ειπε η Κωσταντίνα, μετακόμισέ την προσωρινά για μια μέρα σε ένα άλλο κλουβάκι. Αν η διαδικασία σου παρει 2 ή 3 μέρες δεν νομίζω να υπαρξει πρόβλημα αν μαλιστα έχεις και το πουλάκι κοντά σου οσο "εργάζεσαι" για να έχει και παρέα. Μετά θα βρεθεί παλι στο "σπίτι" του και ολα καλα.
Πάντως του Ερνι στον 1,5 χρονο (σκάρτο) που τον έχω του έχω αλλαξει 3 κλουβακια και ... δεκάρα δεν έδωσε για προσαρμογή  :Stick Out Tongue:  αρκεί να είχε μαμ και παιγνίδια μεσα.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παιδιά η Μόκκα μας έχει πάρει τα μυαλά μας! 
Έλειπα για κάτι δουλειές με τον πατέρα μου στο χωριό και την άφησα στο πατρικό μου και έμαθε να τρώει και να παίζει με κάποια παιχνίδια της !!Η μητέρα μου δεν την άφηνε σε ησυχία ... μην της πάθει κακό !!
Ο πατέρας μου με αφήνει να την έχω μέσα , αλλά επειδή θα λείπω τώρα συνέχεια με την εξεταστική και με τα διαβάσματα δεν θα μπορώ να ασχολούμε μου συνέστησε για τώρα να την βάλω στην αποθήκη που έχει πολύ ζέστη!! 
Όλα οκ λοιπόν απλά κάθετε στον πάτο του κλουβιού ...  και παίζει με τα καμπανάκια της... δεν ανεβαίνει στα κλαδιά !!!
Το βράδυ πρίν κοιμηθεί πάει πάνω στο κλαδί ... !!!

----------


## xrisam

Το βράδυ θα την έχεις στην αποθήκη και την ημέρα στο σπίτι?

Καλό θα ήταν επειδή το πουλι είναι ήδη στρεσαρισμένο να μην του αλλαζεις χώρο. 

Γιατι αποθήκη μιλάμε, έχει φως?

----------


## CreCkotiels

όχι μέχρι να περάσουν τα κρύα στην αποθήκη ! Ναί έχει φώς και αερίζετε και είναι και ζεστή αποθήκη !!!
Θα την έχω συνέχεια τώρα εκεί ... γιατί φοβάμαι μην πάθει κάτι από το κρύο!
Πειράζει που θα είναι μόνη της εκεί ...??Δεν είμαστε συνέχεια μέσα αλλά θα μας βλέπει μιας και έχουμε πράγματα που χρειαζόμαστε καθημερινά...!!!Εγώ κάθε μέρα πάω και την βλέπω και της μιλάω !!
Έχει τα παιχνίδια της και την ησυχία της ....

----------


## xrisam

Οχι έξω το κακόμοιρο...

Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω...προσπαθησε οσο τον δυνατόν να είσαι μαζί της. Ολή μέρα ολομόναχη θα της κακοφανει...

Εγω τα έχω ολη μερα μαζί μου στο σπιτι και η Πηνελοπη πετάει συνέχεια και είναι τόσο χαρούμενα μαζί μας δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα ηταν σε μία αποθήκη...είναι πολύ συναισθηματικά πουλιά.

Βεβαια μιλάω εκ του ασφαλούς.....αν ήμουν στην ηλικία σου και είχα θέμα με τους γονείς μου...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Το θέμα είναι ότι την θέλω να την έχω συνέχεια μαζί μου αλλά δεν μπορώ με τα μαθήματα !!
Το ζόρισμα είναι τώρα μέχρι και αρχές Φλεβάρη μετά ψάχνω για ζευγάρι της !!!
Ξέρετε ποιά η διαφορά , ότι ναι μεν η Μόκκα και η Πηνελόπη είναι αδελφούλες και μεγάλωσαν με την ίδια φροντίδα κτλ. αλλά η δική ας είναι πιο αγαθιάρα ... η δική μου είναι πολύ σκληρό καρύδι !!
Τουλάχιστον έτσι παρατηρώ ! Ακόμα η Μόκκα δεν έχει εξημερωθεί αλλά δεν παύει να θέλει να βλέπει κόσμο !! 
Φοβάμαι όμως μην αρρωστήσει ... οπότε είμαι ανάμεσα στο θέμα  1) στην αποθήκη με την ζέστη και πηγαίνω μια ώρα την ημέρα και της μουρμουράω ? ή 2) να κόβει κίνηση μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά να υπάρχουν φορές που θα κρυώνει ?? :Ashamed0005:

----------


## xrisam

Οταν λες να κόβει κίνηση μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά θα κρυώνει?

Καλέ η Πηνελόπη μου αγαθιαρα :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196:  :Happy0196: Αυτή είναι διαόλου κάλτσα....

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Οταν λες να κόβει κίνηση μέσα στο σπίτι αλλά θα κρυώνει?
> 
> Καλέ η Πηνελόπη μου αγαθιαραΑυτή είναι διαόλου κάλτσα....


χαχαχαχα εεε τότε μοιάζει πολύ με την αδερφή της !!! 
Εννοώ πως επειδή το βράδυ δέν ανάβω θέρμανση και  το σπίτι φτάνει μέχρι και τους 12-13 βαθμούς ο παπαγάλος θα παγώσει (μπορεί να υπερβάλω μιας και έμενε αυτή στην Αθήνα έξω στο μπαλκόνι χειμώνα καλοκαίρι) ενώ στην αποθήκη είναι καλά ! 
Και την υπόλοιπη ημέρα δεν θα είμαι συνέχεια μέσα στο σπίτι για να έχω θέρμανση !!!
Είμαι σε μεγάλο πρόβλημα με το τί θα κάνω !!! :Ashamed0005:

----------


## xrisam

Τρελογονίδια σου λέω......μην το ψάχνεις.....


Μάριε ούτε εμείς έχουμε θέρμανση...που λεφτα για πετρέλαιο...3η χρονια φέτος αλλα τι να κάνουμε...

Το βράδυ τα σκεπάζω με κουβέρτα και λεπτο παπλωματακι γιατί εχουμε υγρασία λόγω της θάλασσας. 

Δεν σκεπάζω μονο την μπροστα πλευρα για να αναπνέυουνε αλλα και να τα δω (και να με δούνε και αυτά) το βράδυ αν σηκωθω για τουαλέτα. 

Και φυσικά το βράδυ μας ακουνε αν τυχον βήξουμε ανταποκρίνονται με ένα χαμηλοφωνο "τουττ"...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Εγώ έχω και θέρμανση (σόμπα!!!) αλλά και αφυγραντήρα για την υγρασία αλλά όταν την βλέπω και τινάζει τα φτερά της τρείς φορές συνεχόμενα νομίζω ότι κρυώνει !!
Ξέρεις τί ... μάλλον είμαι υπερπροστατευτικός ??? 
Λές δηλαδή να την έχω μέσα στο σπίτι κανονικά??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ούτε εγώ έχω θέρμανση πάντως στο σπίτι, πέρα από το aircondition που άντε να ανάψει 1-2 ώρες την ημέρα μπορεί και λιγότερο. Πιστεύω προσαρμόζονται στις θερμοκρασίες ανάλογα, αφού ήταν και έξω η Μόκκα δεν νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα με την θερμοκρασία που έχει το σπίτι! Ο Αρθούρος τουλάχιστον το έχει συνηθίσει, αν κρυώνουν θα βάλουν ή το ποδαράκι μέσα στα φτερά ή αν κοιμούνται το κεφαλάκι!

----------

